# AKS - Birthday Discounts



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Guys and Girls,

It is our Birthday and we thought we would offer some discounts across our accessories range.

This includes Stealth Spares, Paddles and Accessories as well as Lockrack Products and Pulsator Lures.










We recently updated our shopping cart to include more of the pulsator range, however there are some images missing, so if you are interested in this product line, but need some help choosing, please be sure to get in touch - I can get you all the info you need.

Regards,


----------

